# Dwarf spectacled caiman



## MattBailyes (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know where these can be purchased from and how much would they cost?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Matt,

I don't believe spectacled caiman would be considered a dwarf, unless you mean a cuviers or schnieders dwarf?


----------



## MattBailyes (Jul 20, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I don't believe spectacled caiman would be considered a dwarf, unless you mean a cuviers or schnieders dwarf?


Sorry, I meant the cuvier's dwarf caiman


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Seemingly Cuviers Dwarf Caimen are now banned from import since June of this year. There are some in the UK for sale but they are supposedly looking £900 + to buy.


----------



## invertbreeder (Oct 13, 2011)

I've seen these before over here, I think but I'm not 100% on this, that Pilbara Reptiles may have at some point had these in, maybe see if they can get?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

invertbreeder said:


> I've seen these before over here, I think but I'm not 100% on this, that Pilbara Reptiles may have at some point had these in, maybe see if they can get?



Pilbara Reptiles no longer exist


----------

